# schools for kids



## betsy165 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi we are about to embark on a move to gibralter and i need help with finding schools for my kids age 16 girl and 13 boy. Are the international schools best or can we get them educated in the spanish system. what are the schools like in gib.
great to hear from any one


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

betsy165 said:


> Hi we are about to embark on a move to gibralter and i need help with finding schools for my kids age 16 girl and 13 boy. Are the international schools best or can we get them educated in the spanish system. what are the schools like in gib.
> great to hear from any one


I don't have personal experience of Gibraltar - but I'm pretty certain that the state schools there run on the British system - so that would be easier in any case than the Spanish state system for two teens!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I don't have personal experience of Gibraltar - but I'm pretty certain that the state schools there run on the British system - so that would be easier in any case than the Spanish state system for two teens!


The state schools on Gibraltar are free, and follow the English Curriculum. However, you must be resident in Gibraltar. You'll find that accommodation on the rock is significantly more expensive than on the Spanish mainland. There is only one further education college (for your daughter).
This link has further information:
Schools in Gibraltar Colleges Education in Gibraltar

The international schools following the British Curriculum on the Spanish mainland are fee paying. Detail can be found here: National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss.

As xabiachica says, state spanish school would be asking a lot of two teens, and anyway, as compulsory education finishes at 16, there wouldn't be anything for your daughter.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Betsy,
Have you got work in Gibraltar? Lucky you if you have! I was just wondering why Gib specifically...
I don't know the area, but this has been discussed so if you do a search of this forum putting in Gibraltar schools or similar something should come up.


----------

